# Ruger M77 Markll .22-250



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ruger M77 Markll .22-250 stainless bbl, synthetic stock. This rifle has had no more than 40 rounds through it, and it is in new condition. I would like to trade for a .243 rifle.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump.....
Still have this rifle sitting in my safe, and still only has maybe 40 rounds through it. I have the original box for it too. I would consider other trades as well, or cash.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Curious....What are ya asking without the scope? I had that same gun in the 223. I never should have sold it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

How much?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I would be interested to buy as well. 
But I won't give up my .243 ........


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I see prices all over the place on the internet. What do you guys think a fair price would be?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I see prices all over the place on the internet. What do you guys think a fair price would be?


Depends on what scope is on it and if it goes with the sale. Id place a value of $400-$500 on the rifle/scope. At this time...&#8230;.It's whatever you can get out of it. I've seen them sell for as much as 1K.

A pawn broker value would be $275-$350. (partnered in a pawn shop) The scope would be removed and sold separate of the Rifle. Add a few boxes of ammo, and the crazy price gauging going on now, makes the deal a lot sweeter!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Depends on what scope is on it and if it goes with the sale. Id place a value of $400-$500 on the rifle/scope. At this time...&#8230;.It's whatever you can get out of it. I've seen them sell for as much as 1K.


I would have a hard time letting it go for $400. I can't even buy a Ruger American for that price. I am seeing them selling between $775-$1k. (Skeleton stock M77)

There's a really nice M77 22-250 on Utah Gun Exchange right now for $800 (wood stock, heavy barrel, bipod and a decent Vortex scope)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would have a hard time letting it go for $400. I can't even buy a Ruger American for that price. I am seeing them selling between $775-$1k. (Skeleton stock M77)
> 
> There's a really nice M77 22-250 on Utah Gun Exchange right now for $800 (wood stock, heavy barrel, bipod and a decent Vortex scope)


I also see a 100 count of rifle primers that the asking price is $30, Is it worth it? NO, IMO. But at this time, it's a very different situation. I'm not saying your M77 isn't worth the $800, I was stating what kind of a price a PON broker would sell it for.


----------

